

Skype now carries the majority of international phone traffic - deepakjc
http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-intelligence/2014/01/15/skypes-incredible-rise-in-one-image/

======
deepakjc
Its hard to believe that internet phone calls are beginning to overtake
regular phone networks (even if its just international calls.)

Times are changing...

